

Show HN: Kihapp - Tournament Organizing for Martial Artists - villesundberg
http://www.kihapp.com/

======
villesundberg
This is a long-running weekend project I started for my own use in ITF
Taekwondo. I've been generalizing it little by little to cover other arts.

It's still a little rough around the edges and a lot of obvious things are
missing. (I'm partly submitting this now for the added motivation to finish it
up.) Looking forward to your feedback.

